#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-04
<dpm> good morning everyone
<andrejz> good morning
<TLE> good morning
<dpm> morning andrejz and TLE
<andrejz> you guys had anything running for ugj?
<TLE> I think the danish ubuntu team was trying to get something of the ground, but I was in the middle of travelling to I don't know how much got done
<TLE> how about you
<andrejz> yeah, we had something. it was quite good. in contrast to last year we decided to meet in person
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, we got quite a lot done, I'm going to blog about it later on today on the planet
<dpm> we had a good time
<andrejz> somebody else within the team has appointed himself for blogging, so i am waiting for him to do it
<dpm> :)
<andrejz> we did a bit of statistics while we were doing it
<andrejz> although some stuff is not counted in since some people were working on upstream packages, so that's not counted in launchpad
<andrejz> but in total there were 17 people (some were not there for the whole day) and about 2000 strings were reviewed and 1500 translated, so wea re quite happy with the outcome
<andrejz> :)
<andrejz> we decided to review all ubuntu specific (Non gnome string) thouroughly one more time before 11.04, so now we are working on that and kubuntu docs
<dpm> cool :)
<TLE> head_victim: nice
<TLE> *G*
<head_victim> I'm a bit of a spelling and grammar nut.
<TLE> I remember reading the project discription for the british translation team once
<head_victim> We're almost identical to them
<TLE> decribing it as the ultimate nitpicking effort *G*
<TLE> made me laugh so hard
<TLE> http://live.gnome.org/BritishEnglish
<TLE> oh well, sounds like you got a lot of work done, and even better recruited a few volounteers, quite the accomplishment
<head_victim> It's actually not as easy as you'd think checking all the strings for subtle differences.
<head_victim> You go a bit numb after a while :)
<TLE> No, I could imagine it is not easy
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Translation#Ubuntu%20Global%20Jam%20Saturday%20Second%20of%20April%202011 Sorry for the long link but on that note I'm off. Enjoy your translations
<TLE> thanks
<dpm> henninge-lunch, when you're back I've got a question for you:
<dpm> I was trying to find out why the gdm translations did not get imported, and I think it's because of the fact that they are now imported from bzr upstream branches instead of packages. I've noticed that on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gdm the upstream connection is set to the master branch instead of gnome-2-32
<dpm> which is wrong
<dpm> as we're not using the 'master' branch in natty, but the 'gnome-2-32' one
<dpm> so, the questions are: how to fix this? Does lp supports setting bzr upstream imports for something else than the master branch?
<dpm> (just to answer myself the last question: importing branches other than the main one from git is not yet supported, but nearly complete in bzr)
<Daniel0108> hi
<Daniel0108> I have a question :)
<Daniel0108> I am the leader of the Ubuntu Austria LoCo.
<Daniel0108> When I want to edit the languages of our team
<Daniel0108> it says:
<Daniel0108> Languages in Austria:
<Daniel0108> German, German (Austria), Walser
<Daniel0108> but there's no German (Austria) to select :)
<Daniel0108> Is it possible to add German (Austria) to the list of all languages?
<Daniel0108> Because the differences between German and German (Austria) are like the differences between English (United Kingdom) and English (Canada) or English (Australia) :)
<Andre_Gondim> Daniel0108, maybe you can ask in the translator mail list
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> thank you, Andre_Gondim, can you give me the mailing list email? :P
<Andre_Gondim> Daniel0108, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-translators
<Daniel0108> thanks :)
<trijntje> Hi all, can someone take a look a this link and tell me how we should proceed with translating?
<trijntje> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/software-center/+pots/software-center/nl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=infringing
<trijntje> especially the 'consult a lawyer' part
<askhl_> Heh, that's a bit silly.  Maybe the comment was meant for coders, not translators, for surely it's not legally very useful in non-English-speaking countries.  That being said it's remarkable that we still get to translate it
<trijntje> well, ill just translate it as best I can, and hope Canonicals lawyers dont come knocking when something goes wrong ;)
<TLE> trijntje: of they didn't bother writing somewhere that the legally binding text is the english original, and not the translation, then it is not your problem, then it is them that messed up
<TLE> legals texts is something that organisations sometimes pay lawyers quite a bit of money to write, we can't possibly be expected to translate them with a 1:1 legal correspondance, becaue then you would have to be a lawyer too
<trijntje> agreed
<TLE> Ahh Dutch translation
<TLE> I'm located in Leiden at the moment
<trijntje> TLE, really? me too ;)
<TLE> Yes, I'm visiting the interface physics group at the University for the next 4 weeks
<trijntje> I googled them, looks interesting
<trijntje> at what university are you usually located?
<TLE> The tecknical univeristy in denmark
<TLE> DTU
#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-05
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> hi henninge, good morning! Early morning question: I was trying to find out why the gdm translations did not get imported, and I think it's because of the fact that they are now imported from bzr upstream branches instead of packages. I've noticed that on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gdm the upstream connection is set to the master branch instead of gnome-2-32, and I believe that is why: translations are imported from the wrong branc
<dpm> h. Could you confirm a) if this makes sense and b) if gdm translations are indeed being imported from the bzr branch already?
<artnay> cancel seems to be the only untranslated string in gdm for me
<artnay> just a side note
<dpm> ah, thanks artnay, it's good to know the status in other languages. In my case there were ~25 strings translated upstream that didn't seem to make it to LP
<artnay> dpm: were those 2.32 strings or master?
<dpm> artnay, the strings were 2.32, we're not using master in natty
<henninge> dpm: that would make sense if translations were set up in upstream but they are not.
<henninge> dpm: there are no templates on upstream, so it would not be recognized as havin upstream translations.
<henninge> dpm: thus translations should still be imported from the package.
<dpm> henninge, ok, thanks. Then I'll need to investigate a bit more why they did not get imported from the package
<dpm> they're these -> https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gdm/+pots/gdm/ca/+translate?show=untranslated, let me see if I can find the librarian URL for the last imported translations tarball
<henninge> dpm: what is the translation coordinators team called exactly?
<dpm> henninge, you mean the ubuntu-translations-coordinators team?
<henninge> I thought I tried that
<henninge> maybe I missed the 's'
<henninge> dpm: here is the new page that helps you in determining the sharing state. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gdm/+sharing-details
<henninge> dpm: AFAICT gdm only has one series. Thre is no gnome-2-32
<dpm> henninge, yeah, I know, git imports from branches other than master are not yet supported, but they soon will be as far as jelmer tells me
<dpm> henninge, the sharing page looks great! What are the possible values of "State" and what are their meanings?
<henninge> "only in Ubuntu", "only in Upstream", "shared", "linking"
<henninge> The last one indicates that the merging script is running right after a new packaging link has been created to an existing project.
<dpm> henninge, ah cool, thanks. And another question: why does https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/synaptic/+sharing-details tell me that "Automatic synchronization of translations is not enabled" when automatic imports and exports are set up already?
<henninge> dpm: It only imports template files, not translation files
<henninge> dpm: which is OK for a project that does its translations in LP completely
<henninge> dpm: the details page is still alpha state, I added you to rosetta-alpha to be able to see it.
<henninge> dpm: The page is currently optimized for projects that are not using LP for translations, thus expecting it to import both the templates and transalations from the upstream branch.
<henninge> We still have to make that dependend on the "translation_usage" value.
<dpm> henninge, ok I understand. Btw, after being added to rosetta-alpha, something strange happens to the page: when I reload it I see shortly the branch for the upstream series being set on the second of the "checkboxes", but after less than a second it goes back to "No source branch exists for the upstream series"  (not that it bothers me, I'm just mentioning it as feedback)
<henninge> dpm: there is some incomplete javascript code in there. Abel accidently landed more of Aaron's code than was ready to land.
<henninge> dpm: but it does not matter because that page is not yet public
<dpm> ok, gotcha
<henninge> dpm: there is some incomplete javascript code in there. Abel accidently landed more of Aaron's code than was ready to land.
<henninge> dpm: but it does not matter because that page is not yet public
<dpm> henninge, ok, gotcha, thanks
<henninge> dpm: also, it is plain wrong. There *is* a source branch on the upstream sereies.
<dpm> henninge, yeah, that's the branch I see for a split second
<artnay> 14:02    davmor2 : Hey guys what happened to all the work to unify the name of the rubbish bin?  Quick menu says "Empty Trash...",  App launchers label lists it as "Rubbish Bin",  Nautilus says "Move to Wastebasket" again
<dpm> artnay, it might be worth checking out if the translations done in Launchpad were overwritten by the upstream ones due to bug 710591. The en_GB Ubuntu team discussed the change at the time, but the GNOME upstream team never accepted it, so if Launchpad translations were accidentally overwritten, Rubbish Bin might be back to Wastebasket or whatever it was before.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 710591 in launchpad "Ubuntu upstream translation imports overwrite Ubuntu translations (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710591
<artnay> dpm: that's what I suspect
<artnay> it happened in January and now at the end of March
<artnay> as far as I can tell
<artnay> I can see it affecting ubuntu, chromium etc.
<andrejz> dpm, if i understand correctly, laucnhpad translations are being continiously overwritten by GNOME
<andrejz> ?
<head_victim> artnay: ah I'd wondered about that (I do enAU)
<artnay> andrejz: that seems to have happened at least a few weeks ago
<dpm> artnay, that shouldn't happen. It only happened at that time. If this has happened again, I'd recommend filing a bug
<andrejz> but was this a one time event?
<dpm> andrejz, yes.
<andrejz> good to know. I will check for regressions too
<dpm> after fixing the bug, translations precedence should have been back to normal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/TranslationsPrecedence
<head_victim> What's the easiest way to go about searching the files online to try and unify the naming or is it really only possible to download them and do it that way?
<artnay> head_victim: grepping the translations
<dpm> head_victim, you can download a complete language pack and search them there
<head_victim> dpm: no worries, I was hoping to avoid downloading but I couldn't see any other way to do it but just checking
<head_victim> artnay: ^
<head_victim> Thanks for confirming it though.
<artnay> you could find this useful http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/K%C3%A4%C3%A4nt%C3%A4minen?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=etsi_suomennos.sh
<artnay> it's for Finnish translations but with a few modifications it will search your language as well
<artnay> I can translate the Finnish strings to you if help is needed ;-)
<dpm> head_victim, or you can install the https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translator-tools-hackers/+archive/ppa PPA, which contains a tool to search for translations in a running system (similar to what artnay is mentioning, I think)
<head_victim> Oh, now you're talking. I'll have to look into that some more.
<dpm> :-)
<head_victim> Thanks heaps (ISPs have quota's here in Australia so large downloads can be tricky)
<dpm> yw :)
<head_victim> Oh, and the "large" download, I checked again and it's no where near as large as I first thought
<andrejz> hello! is anyone running natty and is willing to confirm a bug for me?
<askhl_> Hi.  Will translations be pulled from GNOME before the non-language-pack translation deadline?
<askhl_> Or to put it another way: If I refrain from touching any translations in Launchpad until our GNOME translations appear there, will there be any trouble?
<askhl_> (clarification: ...from touching any GNOME translations in Launchpad...)
<andrejz> don't know, unfortunately
<askhl_> andrejz: how do you manage to get translations from GNOME over in LP?
<askhl_> (assuming you do)
<andrejz> you mean from GNOME to launchpad?
<askhl_> yeah
<askhl_> Since e.g. gcalctool is updated in GNOME now, we'll need to get that update over in Launchpad.  Easy enough to do for one module, but there are quite a few modules
<andrejz> just wait for them to appear i guess, sometimes it happend version in launch
<andrejz> launchpad is older than the one in GNOME. Then we manually upload.
<andrejz> oh, i know gcalctool, we manually uploaded it about 3 weeks ago
<andrejz> some 150 strings, right?
<askhl_> it's 450 strings now
<askhl_> used to be 230
<askhl_> anyway, that's just the most obvious example
<askhl_> I'll wait until things appear in LP
<andrejz> I don't trust launchpad import feature all that much. It supposed to be better now, but i have for example update gcalctol in gnome
<dpm> askhl_ translations are not explicitly pulled. Whenever there is a new tarball released upstream, a new package is created and then translations are imported when it is uploaded. Or sometimes some fixes are pulled from gnome's git and then a new package is created as well
<andrejz> i don't trust laucnhpad imports all that much. for example gcalctool..
<andrejz> now we should have "live" upstream import since february or so
<andrejz> but in my case the translations werent updated 2 weeks after i commited to gnome
<andrejz> so i decided to just manually update and be at peace
<dpm> andrejz, askhl_, I'm not sure what happened with gcalctool, but you can see all of the dates when a new package was uploaded here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcalctool/+publishinghistory
<askhl_> dpm: thank you.  So basically "they're going to get there in time".
<dpm> askhl_, yeah, that's a nice summary :)
<askhl_> The GNOME tarballs were rolled yesterday, so assuming the new packages are created, the strings *will* be imported
<askhl_> So fine!
<dpm> askhl_, yeah, but only for the GNOME 3 applications in natty only. Most of them are still gnome 2 and won't be upgraded to gnome 3 until past natty
#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-06
<Andre_Gondim> there is one string that still showing but all package is translated, this is string is the translator credits, is it normal?
<Andre_Gondim> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/kubuntu-docs/+pots/kubuntu-docs-development/pt_BR/+translate?show=untranslated
<arjunaraoc> Hi can some one help on how to locate the package for string Retrieving file X of Y that is displayed during ubuntu install time
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> good morning, you are early today, dpm :)
<dpm> hey andrejz, good morning, yeah, lots of stuff to do :)
<andrejz> i have an idea and would like your feedback on it. Keeping in mind that more and more teams are approaching 100%
<andrejz> it might be a good idea to use popularity contest data to determine which other programs (non default) are used most ofren
<andrejz> often
<andrejz> to ensure teams with close to 100% of default installation are focusing on the most relavant programs
<andrejz> what do you think, dpm? could something like that be done in 11.10 cycle?
<dpm> andrejz, it really is a good idea, I like it. I'd like to work on stats next cycle, so perhaps we can include that, or if you know someone that would want to work on it, that'd also be awesome
<andrejz> yeah that would be cool. we could either somehow highlight these programs (especially programs, which are translatable in laucnhpad)
<andrejz> or even include them in statistics (with a section Ubuntu extra)
<andrejz> or extra programs of some sort
<andrejz> i am willing to help up in discussing the specfications and such but my programing skills are rather limited, so i cannot help with that
<andrejz> maybe we could discuss about this at UDS ?
<dpm> yeah, let's talk about this more in the next few days, while we plan the uds sessions
<andrejz> another thing, which me as a coordinator of a translation group would be very much pleased with is if we could get somet of the more problematic upstreams in launchpad
<dpm> andrejz, which ones were you thinking of?
<andrejz> in my experience two of the most criticall (both important and hard to deal with) are compiz and wine
<andrejz> lots of people use these two programs
<andrejz> compiz has no working translation infrastructure, they couldn't direct me how to translate ccsm on #compiz-dev
<andrejz> and wine is also very important and right now i am contact with one of the developers who is super busy and has no time for translations
<dpm> andrejz, I know, we've talked about compiz before, they're willing to move to lp, but they're quite busy. I think after the release it should be easier to start this move. As per wine, I don't know much about it. Where is it hosted? Does it use gettext for translations?
<andrejz> so  when sending .po files we need to wait for a month and a half for a reply
<andrejz> @dpm: they just moved to gettext (po files) in december 2010 or so
<andrejz> so theoretically they could move to lp
<andrejz> note that it's not really necessary to move to lp (although it would be fantastic to have it). I would be very happy if could just easiyl find a .pot file  withough getting crazy sending email/browsing wiki) and then send the .po file and have it commited in a week or so
<dpm> yeah, sounds sensible
<andrejz> it's really frustrating when you need to waste so much additional time for a certian project
<andrejz> if movement to launchpad is not possible, then we could think of some sort of upstream outreach program to assist
<andrejz> with this
<andrejz> sorry, i am making short lines due to strange empathy bug in 11.04 (already reported) :)
<trijntje> Hi all, clutter suddenly shows new strings for natty in LP, but I've seen no request for a UI-freeze exception on the list
<trijntje> is there anybody who knows more about this? Clutter was fully translated to dutch but now shows 38 untranslated strings
#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-08
<andrejz> mornign !
<andrejz> does anyone know how to translate the images in k/ubuntu user docs
<andrejz> ?
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning dpm
<andrejz> i have a question for you
<andrejz> does you know how to translate the images in k/ubuntu user docs?
<andrejz> * do
<andrejz> you have strings such as @@image: 'help:/images/C/kde-bugreport-nc-step-6.png'; in the k/ubuntu user docs
<andrejz> obviously these are images
<andrejz> i just don't know where and how to upload them
<dpm> hi andrejz
<dpm> I think they can only be committed directly to the code
<andrejz> so in case i have the time i send them directly to ubuntu docs team and they can commit it for me ?
<dpm> yeah, I'd try that. Or you could also file a bug and attach them
<dpm> I don't know how active the kubuntu docs people are, though
<dpm> as in general the ubuntu docs community doesn't seem to be very active this cycle
<andrejz> we decided to finish the docs off in this cycle, so in the next cycle we can concentrate more on upstream
<dpm> cool
<andrejz> but it can be seen from copyrights and such most things were changed the last time in 2009
<andrejz> dpm, i was wondering how is the translations portal progressing?
<dpm> andrejz, I filed a request for deploying it, so it should be soon on translations.ubuntu.com. Other than that, I need to fix some things in the theme
<andrejz> sounds good. will there be some discussion about it at the UDS ?
<dpm> yeah :)
<andrejz> cool, cause i have some ideas :)
<markjones> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ocq6_3-nEw&feature=youtu.be
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, what is that project that we add in translations bug?
<Andre_Gondim> I find it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/ReportingBugs
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, ubuntu-translations in Launchpad
<Andre_Gondim> thanks dpm ;)
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, btw, my default search Google is in ca, do you know how to fix it?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-09
<suehtamac> Is Anybody Here?
<artnay> bah, once again chromium imports (from chrome) overwrite chromium translations
#ubuntu-translators 2011-04-10
<artnay> how is unity-2d in your language? I only have a few strings translated (although all of them have been translated over a month ago)
<askhl_> artnay: it's almost 100% in Danish.  I haven't seen contributions older than 2011-03-04
<X-Or> hello
<X-Or> What's the correct translation:
<X-Or> application source code
<X-Or> or
<X-Or> application's source code
<X-Or> ?
<head_victim> IMO application source code is general, a specific application's source code would be specific?
<X-Or> Ok thanks head_victim, I will do with this.
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-02
<Mirv> hi! any insight into if the DDTP syncing with Debian is working? I've a gut feeling it has not been working during the precise cycle, but would like to hear if others share this notion.
<andrejz> morning, dpm! I am in contact with Lubuntu packager and he is wondering if any integration has been developed between launchpad and pootle as they would like to upload launchpad translations back upstream
<andrejz> I know one can easily export po files into bazar branch but i was wondering if anything else is also available
<dpm> hi andrejz, good morning! no, there isn't any integration with other external web online tools apart from branch imports/exports
<vibhav> dpm: I created the Ubuntu Hindi Localized CD Image but its based on 12.04 beta 1
<dpm> vibhav, ah, cool
<andrejz> dpm do you know anything about plans for  Launchpad to get author based commiting of string or have an estimate how difficult it would be to implement?
<andrejz> if the answer is positive they i can chip in into the newly started wine debate about online translations tools
<TLE> andrejz: AFAIU canonicals plans (in which they are willing to invest development resources) for launchpad translations can be summarized as: None
<TLE> nul, nada, kein
<artnay> TLE: sad but true
<yurchor> andrejz: Hi! Regarding to Universe translation wiki page, hardinfo is not even marked for translation on code base level, how it can be translated through LP?
<andrejz> yurchor in that case it can't. I don't know the implementation in detail but the idea is when the upstream package is uploaded into universe repository po files are extracted and put into Launchpad for translation.
<andrejz> once langpack is generated and installed po files get into your locale directory and the package can use them
<andrejz> so this can only work for upstreams which use gettext for now
<yurchor> andrejz: A-ha... Thanks. hardinfo is cmake-based project and it does not generate pot during compilation (there is no translation markup in the code). So it should be reported upstream first.
<andrejz> yurchor indeed
<yurchor> andrejz: Then... what is wrong with geany (already on LP), banshee, gbrainy and tomboy (have healthy upstreams)?
<andrejz> nothing is wrong with them I've just been busy with other things. The ubuntu packagers need to do minor changes in order for this to work.
<andrejz> i started contacting them on friday to see if they are willing to do the necessary changes but given we are close to release it's probably going to be implemented for 12.10
<yurchor> Ok. Thanks for the answers.
<andrejz> dpm, yurchor just pointed out geany is available for translation in launchpad as upstream project. In this case message sharing can be implemented easily, correct?
<trijntje> andrejz: could project that use .ts files for translation be made translatable via launchpad? I'm thinking of virtualbox
<yurchor> trijntje: Not without changing project itself (lconvert should be used for po<->ts conversion).
<trijntje> thats too bad, I really hate working in qt-linguist. In addition to the fact that the upstream translations for virtualbox are really bad
<yurchor> trijntje: It's not a real problem: organize yourself a project on Transifex and send the results to upstream (very friendly btw).
<trijntje> yurchor: I will send the results back upstream, but that wont be in time for the LTS. Which means these bad translations will be used for 5 years :(
<yurchor> trijntje: To be honest, the translation of VB to your language did not become bad yesterday, right? ;) This is not the last LTS ever, isn't it?
<trijntje> true ofcourse, but there were other more important translations to do first
<trijntje> well, too bad I guess, its not the last LTS ever as you say ;)
<andrejz> trijntje don't worry, many people who use non-ose virtualbox install a new version later on
<artnay> doesn't oracle still require one to fill out their agreement? I guess that's the reason why translations suck; people don't want to have anything to do with oracle
<andrejz> so your translations should reach them
<andrejz> artnay: i don't know about that, never tried to translate it ;)
<yurchor> artnay: MIT license. It's not more than LP requires (BSD with no attribution). And some people hate Rosetta for this... ;)
<yurchor> \https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Contributor_information
<dpm> yurchor, which people don't like the LP license and why?
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, sharing can be enabled easily if the upstream project uses lp for translations
<artnay> yurchor: ok, I thought it was the same case as with OOo
<yurchor> dpm: Me for example. BSD licensing makes proprietary software developers think that all free translations are BSD-licensed and use QA-controlled translation memories from free projects in their commercial products.
<yurchor> I had a deal with some folks of this kind.
<artnay> dpm: is it okay if I send you the link to ubuntu-docs po once again? only 344 left to translate... :-)
<dpm> yurchor, fair enough, I can relate to that concern. But this is rather a problem of many PO files in most projects not stating a license at all, not Launchpad using BSD
<dpm> artnay, of course, just send it my way
<dpm> brb, irc client kind of broken...
<trijntje> I use vbox a lot, so I dont mind doing something back ;) And FOSS projects can still use the translations, if I'm not mistaken
<dpm> hey all, I need some help here from someone who's translated Unity in full: when you press and hold the Super key, and then the help overlay appears, are the keyboard key names translated for you?
<andrejz> dpm i don't have ubuntu right here but i looked at it yesterday and as far as i remember all were translated (those that we translate - we don't translate Alt and Shift for example)
<dpm> I'm trying to find out what to do with bug 971332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971332 in unity (Ubuntu) "Weird translation on the shortcut overlay dialog" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971332
<dpm> artnay, enjoy! :)
<dpm> http://91.189.93.101/
<andrejz> dpm i thinik the reason is shortcuts are split into parts and it's not obvious how they fit together untill you look at them in action
<dpm> so I guess it's a non-bug? I.e. i18n could be improved, but if everything is translatable, then it's ok for now
<andrejz> dpm i only see the link you pasted partially translated
<andrejz> even though documentation is now 100% in slovenian
<dpm> andrejz, just a sec, I updated the Finish ones only. Let me update all the rest
<andrejz> to brag a bit we are again at 0 remaining strings :)
<andrejz> dpm can you point me to the link for translation of documentation screenshots?
<dpm> andrejz, it's http://176.34.113.223/ubuntudocs-devel/, but neither TLE nor I have had the time of updating it. But I think the docs team didn't have the chance to update the original screenshots, either
<andrejz> maybe it would be wise to get in contact with them and post announcement on ubuntu translations once images are ready to be translated
<mdke> dpm: I think that the screenshots have now been updated for precise in our bzr branch
<dpm> mdke, ah, cool, thanks!
<mdke> hi by the way
<dpm> ;)
<dpm> ok, let me update the screenshots site
<vibhav> Can anybody help me i18ning a project?
<dpm> vibhav, could you point us to the project and where you need help?
<dpm> artnay, andrejz, ok the http://91.189.93.101/ site is now updated with your latest translations
<andrejz> thx dpm
<dpm> no worries
<dpm> the screenshots one is giving an error, but I won't have time to investigate it, unfortunately, so it will probably remain unusable
<vibhav> dpm: sure
<vibhav> dpm: http://sourceforge.net/projects/slantededge/
<vibhav> Ive hosted it at Launchpad so that I can use Rosetta to get it translated
<dpm> vibhav, could you give us a direct link to the code, so that we can have a look at it?
<andrejz> dpm i sent emails to 3 more packagers (banshee, gbrainy and geany)
<andrejz> will wait for their responses before i continue so i don't get drowned in traffic
<vibhav> dpm:
<vibhav> http://slantededge.cvs.sourceforge.net/viewvc/slantededge/
<dpm> mdke, it seems not all of the unity-* screenshots have been updated (the unity-overview.png one is the most visible needing an update).
<dpm> http://91.189.93.101/unity-introduction.html
<dpm> cool, thanks andrejz
<dpm> vibhav, ok, will try to have a look later on, it's lunch time now, thanks
<mdke> dpm: ok, I'll look into it
<trijntje> gbrainy isnt translated in lp right? It's upstream is gnome
<andrejz> yes it is
<andrejz> trijntje the idea is to make it translatable in Launchpad just like Nautilus is, for example
<trijntje> andrejz: I'm sorry, I thought were talking about programs that have lp as upstream
<andrejz> trijntje: this new feature is possible for all upstream packages which use gettext, both the ones which translate upstream in launchpad and not
<andrejz> but of course if upstream uses Launchpad for translations better message sharing can be implemented.
<vibhav> Does anybody here know internationalization?
<vibhav> else*
<dpm> vibhav, looking at the code, you'll basically need to:
<vibhav> yes?
<dpm> - #include gettext.h in all source files that need internationalization
<dpm> - mark all strings needing translation as such with the _() macro. E.g _("This is a translatable string")
<dpm> - On your main.c file, you'll need to initialize gettext
<dpm> - And finally, your Makefile should be modified to build translations
<dpm> That's at a high-level view
<dpm> you can have a look at an example by downloading the hello-world package in Ubuntu
<vibhav> you mean GNU hello?
<dpm> yes, that's the one
<dpm> there you can see how every of these steps are done in code
<dpm> the only part that will be a bit harder will be to modify the Makefile
<vibhav> dpm: How Do I initialize the makefile?
<vibhav> Sorry
<dpm> no worries, but that's a very vague question :)
<vibhav> dpm: I mean , how do I initialize gettext
<dpm> vibhav, that's this part:
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/hello/precise/view/head:/src/hello.c#L59
<dpm> so in code you should:
<dpm> 1. Include the gettext header:
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/hello/precise/view/head:/src/system.h#L33
<dpm> (note how it defines the _() macro too)
<dpm> 2. Initialize the default locale and the translation domain
<dpm> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/hello/precise/view/head:/src/hello.c#L55
<dpm> In short:
<dpm> setlocale (LC_ALL, "");
<dpm>  /* Set the text message domain.  */
<dpm>   bindtextdomain (PACKAGE, LOCALEDIR);
<dpm>   textdomain (PACKAGE);
<dpm> where PACKAGE and LOCALEDIR will be preferably defined in your Makefile (although you can also hardcode them)
<dpm> PACKAGE is the translation domain and is generally the name of your app, in lowercase
<dpm> LOCALEDIR is "/usr/share/locale" in Ubuntu and Debian
<dpm> You'll also need rules in your Makefile to:
<dpm> - Create a .pot file that contains all translatable strings
<dpm> - build all the .mo files from the .po files translators (or Launchpad) will provide
<dpm> the .pot file is called a translation template and will be what you'll be uploading to Launchpad, and what will allow translators to see what they need to translate
<dpm> there is only one .pot file, but there are multiple .po files, one per language, and they are text files that contain the translations
<dpm> when your app builds, it will need to create binary .mo files from the textual .po files. The .mo files are what your app (through gettext) will use to load translations at runtime
<dpm> Ah, also, you'll need to modify the source tree to include a po/ directory. That's where you should put the template file (.pot) and the translations (.po), all together in the same dir, in a flat layout
<dpm> vibhav, I think that should be enough to get you started. If you need more help, feel free to ask
<sagaci> looks like a classroom session
<vibhav> dpm: thanks1
<vibhav> !*
<dpm> :)
<dpm> yw
<vibhav> Thouhg I knew the .pot concept
<vibhav> dpm: Im still confused about modifying the makefile part
<dpm> vibhav, which particular part are you confused about?
<vibhav> The whole
<vibhav> WHat do I add in the makefile?
<vibhav> And how do I get a .pot file?
<dpm> vibhav, at the high level, I think you'll just need to add 2 new rules to your makefile:
<dpm> - One to create the .pot file
<dpm> - One to build the .po files
<vibhav> What are they?
<dpm> what are what?
<vibhav> the rules that need to be added
<vibhav> lemme look at the hello makefile
<dpm> hm, I can give you the overview and provide advice, but I unfortunately do not have the time to write them myself
<dpm> I would recommend looking at the generated Makefile from hello
<dpm> you might even be able to copy and paste them
<dpm> although you'll probably need to modify them a bit if you're not using the same macros and m4 files the hello example uses
<andrejz_> hello dpm!
<andrejz_> i am on 12.04 now and some strings are indeed untranslated
<andrejz_> in the overlay menu
<dpm> thanks for the feedback andrejz_
<andrejz_> dpm, can you post the link to the original bug report? maybe i can comment
<dpm> sure, bug 971332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971332 in unity (Ubuntu) "Weird translation on the shortcut overlay dialog" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971332
<dpm> you realize you've been doing too much multitasking when at the end of the day you see a draft e-mail reply you started writing first time in the morning...
<dpm> so after sending it means...
<dpm> time to call it a day.
<dpm> see you all tomorrow!
<andrejz_> see you tommorow
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-03
<dpm> good morning all
<mdke> dpm: morning. The screenshots are now all updated I understand. Also, I replied to your comment on Jeremy's merge proposal, grateful for your comments
<dpm> thanks mdke! Will have a look in a few mins
<mdke> dpm: many thanks
<dpm> kelemengabor1, I'm about to make an announcement on the list about the translations stats site. I've created a project for it in LP, but the site's footer is still pointing to ubuntu-translations as the place to report bugs. Until I fix that, and if you see any translations stats related bugs, please feel free to reassign the project to ubuntu-translations-stats
<kelemengabor1> okay
<RawChid> dpm, I can look into that bug 971432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971432 in ubuntu-translations-stats "Incorrect links in translations stats website" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971432
<RawChid> Tomorrow
<dpm> RawChid, oh, that'd be excellent, thanks!
<RawChid> I've experience with Apache, not with Django ;)
<TLE> dpm: The docs page is down because someone dropped as svg file in the figures folder, the image library can't read it and so it crashes (we can't show it on the html page anyway)
<TLE> the fix will be to check for file types and only add png and jpg to the page
<dpm> TLE, ah, so a quick fix before that is implemented would be to delete the svg file, right?
<dpm> which svg file was it?
<TLE> it should be trivial, but is complicated a bit by having a thread of development that is not working, so I would have to fork it and so on
<TLE> dpm: yes
<dpm> TLE, ok, cool, the workaround fixed it: http://176.34.113.223/ubuntudocs-devel/fi/
<TLE> great, obviously, checking for file types really should be done
<kelemengabor1> dpm: Quiz time! Where is this quote coming from and what does it mean to us:
<kelemengabor1> precise at 10:00 on Tue: disabled
<dpm> lol
<TLE> *G*
<dpm> ok, let me talk to pitti...
<TLE> gotta go
<dpm> see you TLE!
<kelemengabor1> thanks :)
<andrejz> hi are these supposed to be new screenshots ?
<andrejz> http://176.34.113.223/ubuntudocs-devel/fi/
<dpm> yep!
<dpm> kelemengabor1, ok, precise langpacks back on track!
<kelemengabor1> great!
<andrejz> well in that case 1 is wrong
<andrejz> screenshot no. 3 shows 11.10 behaviour
<andrejz> but it doesn't behave like that in 12.04
<andrejz> http://176.34.113.223/static/source/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-help/C/figures/unity-dash.png
<andrejz> also this one
<andrejz> http://176.34.113.223/static/source/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-help/C/figures/unity-dash-intro.png
<andrejz> kelemengabor1, dpm, TLE can someone confirm my suspision?
<andrejz> or disprove it
<TLE> andrejz: the screenshots are fixed, I don't know why the old ones are shown on the page
<peppe84> andrejz, is strange. the first image has been committed today.
<TLE> might be a caching issue
<TLE> now I get the right one
<TLE> for unity-dash
<TLE> for both of them
<TLE> appearently it toke apache a little while to figure out that the files had changed
<andrejz> indeed seems to be caching
<TLE> took
<andrejz> sorry for a false alarm
<TLE> I made a bugreport so I'll remember that we should have a look at it
<andrejz> how can i access the ubuntu one share to submit images?
<TLE> I don't remember if maybe dpm has to share it with you
<andrejz> ok i will ask him
<TLE> I think, otherwise try do search for it in your emails: David docs images Ubuntu One share etc.
<dpm> andrejz, yes, let me add you to the share
<andrejz> that would be great
<dpm> that'll be when the Ubuntu One widget stops crashing, of course...
<dpm> just a sec
<andrejz> ok
<dpm> andrejz, ok you should have received a notification e-mail and start seeing the folder synchronizing inside your Ubuntu One folder
<andrejz> ok thanks
<dpm> artnay, when you've got a minute, would you mind filing a follow-up bug to bug 968290? It seems only the "(default)" string got marked translatable, but not the theme names
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 968290 in Ubuntu Translations "System settings -> Appearance -> Theme entries don't appear translated" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968290
<dpm> I believe otherwise the desktop team won't look at it, as the current bug has been marked as fix released
<dpm> ok, taking a break, bbl
<roadmr> dpm: morning! hey, so we finally sent a merge request with a fix for bug 951054 (checkbox), do you have a minute to see if things look good?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 951054 in Ubuntu Translations "Most of the Checkbox UI is not translatable" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/951054
<roadmr> dpm: thanks for your comments on the checkbox merge :) the pot file gets updated at build time, so that part is covered
<dpm> roadmr, excellent
<dpm> roadmr, I'm not sure when the new package with those changes will be released, but if it's going to take some days, if you could generate a pot file before the package is uploaded it and send it my way, we could update the strings in Launchpad and translators could start their work without being blocked on waiting for the package upload
<roadmr> dpm: well the pot file is up-to-date in the package, I can certainly send it to you, how would you prefer I do that? email attachment?
<dpm> roadmr, sure, e-mail or if you update it in a branch I can fetch it from there, whatever works best for you. What I don't understand is the part about it being up-to-date in the package. How can it be up to date in the package if there is not yet a package which includes the changes in that merge proposal? Or are you talking of a PPA?
<roadmr> dpm: hehe sorry, I meant the branch that we're proposing for merging
<roadmr> dpm: actually you could fetch it from there, if it does get accepted/merged that's what will be in the .pot file
<dpm> roadmr, ah :-), if it's up-to-date there, yes, I can fetch it from there, that's perfect, so don't worry about sending an e-mail. Even if the branch needs changes, I guess (and would expect it past string freeze ;) the messages themselves won't change
<dpm> so it's all good
<roadmr> yep, we won't change them
<dpm> excellent
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-04
<artnay> dpm: I have the latest updates but theme names and (default) are in English. I only see revision 237 of 04_new_appearance_settings.patch - bug 968290
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 968290 in Ubuntu Translations "System settings -> Appearance -> Theme entries don't appear translated" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/968290
<dpm> hi artnay, good morning. Yeah, I was pinging you about it yesterday. Would you mind filing a separate bug as a follow-up? This way the desktop team can track it and clean it up
<artnay> dpm: yes, I saw your highlight this morning. shouldn't I just reopen that bug and tell that theme names (originating from http://l10n.gnome.org/POT/gnome-themes-standard.gnome-3-4/gnome-themes-standard.gnome-3-4.pot ) were not marked for translation?
<dpm> artnay, generally developers prefer not re-opening new bugs after they've been marked as fix released. That's why I would suggest filing a new one, and adding a reference to the old one in the description
<dpm> as per (default) being in English, it was a recent change, which I'm not sure it has made it to the language packs yet
<dpm> so the English (default) part might be a non-bug, but the English theme names definitely still applies
<artnay> dpm: yeah, default was included in g-c-c template but not the theme names. I'll file a new one later.
<dpm> great, thanks artnay!
<dpm> hi TLE, morning. If you've got a minute, would you mind testing if http://91.189.93.101/ is working for you now?
<TLE> dpm: it shows an index of files
<dpm> ah, we're not there yet, but getting better :)
<dpm> argh, it was a cronjob that didn't create the localized files. Let me try again...
<dpm> TLE, can you try again?
<TLE> dpm: we have lift off
<dpm> \o/
<TLE> ;)
<dpm> awesome
<TLE> gotta go for two min
<dpm> thanks for testing
<TLE> np
<dpm> ok, leaving early to start Easter Holidays, see you all on Tuesday!
<gotwig> hey there
<gotwig> kelemengabor: hey
<kelemengabor> hi
<gotwig> kelemengabor: I sent you a mail just now, via launchpad
<kelemengabor> gotwig: okay, I took a look at your code. what you currently need is a beginners guide to i18n, and we don't really have one except for this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/OpWeek1003/Translate
<kelemengabor> based on this, I think you can start learning how to internationalize your program
<kelemengabor> currently, I don't have time to do it for you, sorry :(
<gotwig> kelemengabor: no problem. I am in my holidays :-) I try to apply some code from the video lens
<gotwig> kelemengabor: ok ?
<kelemengabor> basically, you need to set up a little build system, I'd recommend python-distutils-extra, because its really simple
<kelemengabor> that would be great :)
<gotwig> kelemengabor: looks tooo complex :/
<gotwig> kelemengabor: is there a way to create the POT files automaticly?
<sagaci> gotwig: using gettext?
<kelemengabor> you can run intltool-update -p any time
<kelemengabor> in the po directory, that is
<gotwig> but I dont know how to make a template for that...
<gotwig> I inserted all the variables at the header of the files
<gotwig> "in"
<gotwig> where I want translations
<gotwig> so, what now?
<kelemengabor> create a po directory
<gotwig> kelemengabor: have it already
<kelemengabor> and a po/POTFILES.in file
<gotwig> I applied that one from the other
<gotwig> so, yeah have it
<kelemengabor> list all the files with translatable strings in it
<gotwig> just the pot files are missing...
<kelemengabor> good :)
<gotwig> so what now :D
<kelemengabor> then you need to run intltool-update -p
<kelemengabor> in the po directory
<kelemengabor> that will create the pot file
<gotwig> I already have created directories
<gotwig> like launchpad wrote
<gotwig> for every file
<kelemengabor> but if you use python-distutils-extra, that will create one when you do ./setup.py build
<gotwig> so I can remove these dir's?
<kelemengabor> what dirs exactly?
<gotwig> *with no content*
<gotwig> for every pot file
<gotwig> I created a directory
<kelemengabor> geez, no!
<kelemengabor> there is only one pot file
<gotwig> kelemengabor: launchpad said that
<kelemengabor> no need for more for such a tiny program
<kelemengabor> cd into the po directory, and issue intltool-update -p, this should create one pot file
<kelemengabor> that's enough
<gotwig> vide.lens.in
<gotwig> *video* , ehm I need also such a thing, right?
<kelemengabor> yes, the .lens files are technically .desktop files
<kelemengabor> so whatever is written about their localization, stands for .lens files too
<gotwig> ehm but I have .service file already
<gotwig> isnt that enough?
<kelemengabor> that's a different thing
<kelemengabor> .service files are for D-Bus, not users, so there is nothing to do with them
<kelemengabor> .lens files contain user visible strings, so you need to deal with them
<gotwig> kay
<gotwig> now I have untitled.pot
<gotwig> kelemengabor: so what now :-)
<kelemengabor> translate it :)
<kelemengabor> but first, check if it really has all the strings you want to translate
<gotwig> kelemengabor: yes, it has. What you mean with translate it. I want to import it on my launchpad project
<kelemengabor> that too, but first it is better to test it, just to see if everything is in place
<gotwig> kelemengabor: oh ok
<kelemengabor> I'd bet that this isn't the case ;)
<gotwig> kelemengabor: so directly in the POT file?
<kelemengabor> yes
 * gotwig is lazy
<kelemengabor> then save it as de.po
<kelemengabor> then you can build the project, and see it in action
<gotwig> kelemengabor: I think the pot file is wrong...
<gotwig> kelemengabor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/914590/
<kelemengabor> looks good
<gotwig> kelemengabor: but the " " " things
<gotwig> kelemengabor: whats with them
<kelemengabor> what do you mean by " " " things ?
<gotwig> kelemengabor: msgid "" "Can't find gourmet recipe managers database in ~/.gourmet/recipes.db. Is it " "installed?" msgstr ""
<kelemengabor> those are just long lines broken into shorter ones, don't worry
<kelemengabor> there is one thing to worry about when testing, the "Content-Type: text/plain; charset=CHARSET\n" line - you need to replace CHARSET by UTF-8 in this. other default values can be left unchanged, but msgfmt will bail out on this one
<gotwig> kelemengabor: ok, so I have now my de.po
<gotwig> kelemengabor: what now
<kelemengabor> did you set up your project with python-distutils-extra?
<gotwig> kelemengabor: what you mean, no
<kelemengabor> okay, then that's the next step
<kelemengabor> you need a minimalistic build system, to:
<gotwig> kelemengabor: setup.py and such stuff
<kelemengabor> * merge the translations into the lens file
<kelemengabor> yup
<gotwig> kelemengabor: ??
<kelemengabor> * create .mo files from .po files and install them
<kelemengabor> you need to automate these things, and a build system does that
<gotwig> kelemengabor: can I apply the one from the video lens?
<kelemengabor> yes
<kelemengabor> with minor changes :)
<gotwig> kelemengabor: so setup.cfg and setup.py?
<kelemengabor> yes, nothing else!
 * gotwig is amazed
<gotwig> kelemengabor: 'lib/unity-lens-video'
<gotwig> kelemengabor: duno how to replace that, or with what
<gotwig> kelemengabor: ok, finished somehow, how does that look?
<gotwig> kelemengabor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/914623/
<kelemengabor> with the data_files, you should tell the build system where to install and what
<kelemengabor> so probably the lib part should have been left unchanged
<kelemengabor> basically what you now do in the debian/unity-lens-cooking.install file should be abstracted out into setup.py
<gotwig> kelemengabor: in the data_files section?
<kelemengabor> yes
<gotwig> kelemengabor: for each file?
<kelemengabor> but I'm not really a programmer myself to explain it in enough depth
<gotwig> kelemengabor: you dont have to
<gotwig> kelemengabor: so for each file?
<kelemengabor> no, for each target directory
<kelemengabor> so if you have more .service files that go into the same directory
<kelemengabor> they can go into the same entry
<gotwig> kelemengabor: e.g?
<kelemengabor> "no programmer"
<kelemengabor> sorry :(
<gotwig> kelemengabor: thats no programming stuff xD
<gotwig> ^^
<kelemengabor> I saw something like this in language-selectors setup.py
<kelemengabor> please check that
<gotwig> kelemengabor: language-selectors, what you mean?
<kelemengabor> lp:language-selector
<gotwig> kelemengabor: This branch is obsolete. Please use    bzr branch ubuntu:language-selector  from now on.
<gotwig> lol
<kelemengabor> yay :)
<gotwig> kelemengabor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/914644/
<kelemengabor> looks good
<gotwig> kelemengabor: so what now
<kelemengabor> now you can run ./setup.py build_i18n
<kelemengabor> and it will/should generate a pot file
<kelemengabor> like magic! :)
<kelemengabor> and its name won't be untitled.pot, but unity-lens-cooking.pot
<kelemengabor> now you can commit that into the branch and set it up for import into LP
<gotwig> ERROR
<kelemengabor> ?
<gotwig> kelemengabor: NOTICE: po/de.po is not in UTF-8 but CHARSET, converting... Unknown encoding 'CHARSET' at /usr/bin/intltool-merge line 419
<kelemengabor> yay...
<kelemengabor> told you :)
<gotwig> kelemengabor: so what xD
<kelemengabor> (16.31.11) kelemengabor: there is one thing to worry about when testing, the "Content-Type: text/plain; charset=CHARSET\n" line - you need to replace CHARSET by UTF-8 in this. other default values can be left unchanged, but msgfmt will bail out on this one
 * gotwig ist wütend
<gotwig> kelemengabor: intltool-merge -d po cooking.lens.in build/share/unity/lenses/cooking/cooking.lens Merging translations into build/share/unity/lenses/cooking/cooking.lens.
<gotwig> kelemengabor: worked
<kelemengabor> the translations exported from LP won't suffer from this, but if you test manually, you have to take care of such silly details
<kelemengabor> nice!
<gotwig> kelemengabor: so what now
<gotwig> ;)
<gotwig> build a package with debuild for my own?
<kelemengabor> yes
<gotwig> kelemengabor: how old are you
<kelemengabor> and see if that goes alright
<kelemengabor> that's irrelevant ;)
<gotwig> not for me, Sir ^^
<gotwig> kelemengabor: thanks for your help
<kelemengabor> you are welcome :)
<gotwig> so now testing
<gotwig> finished
<gotwig> have to restart my pc...
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> kelemengabor: dont worked, I think I have to import some libraries...
<gotwig> kelemengabor: NameError: name 'APP_NAME' is not defined
<kelemengabor> um, yes
<kelemengabor> there is a few lines to be inserted in the code
<gotwig> kelemengabor: what is the error here ^
<kelemengabor> http://docs.python.org/library/gettext.html
<gotwig> kelemengabor: In the scopes : NameError: name '_' is not defined
<kelemengabor> see the example code under 22.1.1. GNU gettext API
<gotwig> kelemengabor: whats up with APPNAME?
<gotwig> APP_NAME
<kelemengabor> in many cases the gettext initialization needs to happen in many files, because there are multiple executables in the same project, and to make this more reliable, developers define these in a config.py file, which they import and use the variables
<kelemengabor> this is why you see this APP_NAME in the copied code
<gotwig> config.py :/
<kelemengabor> but, for such simple projects, this is not necessary
<kelemengabor> and you can simply replace it with the name of the pot file
<kelemengabor> which is called here the translation domain
<kelemengabor> and the path part in the bindtextdomain call can be /usr/shar/locale
<gotwig> the local_PATH ?
<kelemengabor> so just hardwire it in the code, and hope that it won't get much more complicated in the future :)
<kelemengabor> yes, that one
<gotwig> and APP_NAME?
<gotwig> kelemengabor: hm, I g2g in 1 min...
<kelemengabor> that would be the value of the name= key in setup.py
<andrejz> hi!
<gotwig> andrejz: jo
<andrejz> does docs site work for anyone else http://91.189.93.101/ ?
<kelemengabor> unity-lens-cooking
<kelemengabor> andrejz: not for me
<gotwig> kelemengabor: thanks
<andrejz> kelemengabor what does unity-lens-cooking do?
<kelemengabor> searches recipes online
<kelemengabor> gotwig was learning how to internationalize things :)
<andrejz> that sounds quite cool
<andrejz> altough i don't know how helpful is it to internationalize the lense if the source (recipies) are in english
<kelemengabor> yeah... but it just became apparent that we don't really have good developer tutorials on this topic
<kelemengabor> well, that's a good question, but I think the helpful thing is that he learned a little about i18n in general :)
<andrejz> too bad web page doesn't work
<andrejz> i was planning to review the documentation
<andrejz> version on HDD is outdated :(
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: jo
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: the lens now somehow runs, but the scope give me : Traceback (most recent call last):   File "./unity-scope-recipefy", line 14, in <module>     RUNNING	 = _("Failed to own name %s. Bailing out. An other instance is already running!") NameError: name '_' is not defined
<kelemengabor1> hi gotwig
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: should I paste the file?
<kelemengabor1> yes - you have to import gettext in every file
<kelemengabor1> that contains translatable strings
<kelemengabor1> also the _ = gettext.gettext line
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/914729/
<kelemengabor1> and nothing else - so not the textdomain things
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: is in the lenns file tooo much info?
<gotwig> "lens"
<kelemengabor1> no :)
<kelemengabor1> but the _ = gettext.gettext is missing in most of these
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: I need more than that
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: LANG= etc. , roo
<gotwig> "too"
<kelemengabor1> in theory, not
<kelemengabor1> the initialization stuff needs to be defined once per process
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: so yes... ?
<kelemengabor1> the meaning of the underscore is once per file
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: per system process?
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: I totaly dont understand what I have to do now :(
<kelemengabor1> so...
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: cant I just apply the specific header things from the lens file?
<kelemengabor1> if it is a standalone process, it needs to know where it should look for translations
<kelemengabor1> if it is an imported module, then this is not needed
<kelemengabor1> this is why the textdomain needs to be set once per process
<kelemengabor1> but the gettext module needs to be imported into each file that uses it
<kelemengabor1> and because it is a little long to type gettext.gettext(), you need to define a convenience alias for it
<kelemengabor1> also for each file that uses it
<kelemengabor1> now on to the paste, I think the gettext initialization is overcomplicated for no specific reason, between lines 251 and 290
<kelemengabor1> the environment variables are usually handled correctly by Python itself
<kelemengabor1> so no need to fuss with them, IMHO
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: the video lens has these lines (?)
<kelemengabor1> ask its developer why :)
<kelemengabor1> because usually it is not necessary...
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: the developer said he had nothing to do with the translations
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: so do  you know how I can replace it ?
 * gotwig wishes a 'golden' paste
<kelemengabor1> yes, look at the example code on http://docs.python.org/library/gettext.html
<kelemengabor1> those are the important things
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: haha, my translated error message gets displayed
<kelemengabor1> cool :)
<gotwig> for geeks maybe xD^^
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: hm.. I got a few problems
<kelemengabor1> still? :(
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: I restart
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: wait
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: jo
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: does not work!! :X
<kelemengabor1> :(
<kelemengabor1> any error message?
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: in the lens, yes
<gotwig> (process:7915): libunity-WARNING **: unity-scope-factory.vala:78: Unable to search for scopes: No such file or directory
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: hmm...
<kelemengabor1> this is at least not an i18n error :)
<kelemengabor1> rather packaging...
<Atlantic777> Hi! Is there a way for my translation of vimtutor file be in the Precise repositories?
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: ... any plan? should i paste ß
<gotwig> ?
<kelemengabor1> re
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: any idea, boss :D ?
<kelemengabor1> well, without seeing the code...
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: well, I could up it
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: but that would break some stuff
<kelemengabor1> please do
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: I mean, its not that stable
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: can I past it
<gotwig> ?
<gotwig> or, wait I just up it in U1
<kelemengabor1> paste is fine
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: which files?
<kelemengabor1> hm, any/all of them :)
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: ok, wait for U1 up :O
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: you can edit the files, when I have your mail
<kelemengabor1> okay, kelemeng at ubuntu dot com
<gotwig> a ubuntu mail adress, cool :P
<kelemengabor1> be an ubuntu member, and you can have one too :)
<gotwig> I know, but its not that easy :X
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: ok, I added you to the share list
<kelemengabor1> got it
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: goood
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: hmm, do you know the IRC channel name of canonical?
<kelemengabor1> no
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: hm, do you see something strange in the code ... ?
 * gotwig is afk for 10 mins
<kelemengabor1> nothing yet
 * gotwig is back
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: :-)
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: you haven't found anything wrong, right :X ?
<kelemengabor1> gotwig: sorry, something is wrong with my U1 account, I see the folder on the web, but it does not sync locally
<kelemengabor1> could you share it again, this time with kelemeng at gnome dot hu?
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: ok
<kelemengabor1> thanks
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: I  thank you.
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: got it?
<kelemengabor1> yes
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: :-) ?
<kelemengabor1> still does not sync :(
<kelemengabor1> please send a tarball :)
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: hmmm
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: you can simply download it over the webpage
<gotwig> , cant you?
<kelemengabor1> I don't see an option for that
<gotwig> wget has all options, lol. :D
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: to the gnome mail adress?
<kelemengabor1> yes please :)
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: sent
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: got it?
<kelemengabor1> yes
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: good
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: found anything (  third question :O ^^)
<kelemengabor1> nothing outstanding, but the deb file is successfully built :)
<kelemengabor1> logging out to test it
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: back..
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: somehow I had a timeout
<gotwig_> henninge: hey
<henninge> Hi gotwig_ !
<gotwig_> henninge: J0!
<kelemengabor1> gotwig_: okay, one problem: the package does not contain the .mo files
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: ok
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: so do you have a solution
<kelemengabor1> they are generated in build/mo, they should go to /usr/share/locale/
<kelemengabor1> well... this is just one problem, there may be others too. not sure yet
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: can I manualy copy them there, and than retest?
<kelemengabor1> yes, it is worth a try
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: it doesnt looks bad, IMHO...
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: the error message in console worked
<gotwig_> for scope
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: in german
<kelemengabor1> good, then we are close :)
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: but I g2g soon :(!
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: in which timezone are you?
<kelemengabor1> CEST
<kelemengabor1> but tomorrow I'll be traveling
<gotwig_> damn
<gotwig_> :-)
<gotwig_> have fun
<kelemengabor1> usually, you can find me here
<kelemengabor1> I'll be offline only for one day, so you can find me on friday and after :)
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: I dont know why they dont run...
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: oh and I see no lenss
<gotwig_> "lens"
<kelemengabor1> I see it, but does not work
<kelemengabor1> I mean after typing in something, I should see some results, right?
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: yes, and you should see the icon of the lens
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: in the dash
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: thats more importantt
<gotwig_> "important"
<kelemengabor1> the icon appears
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: do you know someone other that may help me?
<kelemengabor1> not really, I'm not into lens development, but ask on #ubuntu
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: thanks, bye
<kelemengabor1> bye
<gotwig_> kelemengabor1: good night ;Ü
<kelemengabor1> oh, one more thing!
<kelemengabor1> you install the lens from the wrong dir
<kelemengabor1> in debian/unity-lens-cooking.install
<kelemengabor1> you should install the one from build/share
<kelemengabor1> not the one from the project root
<kelemengabor1> which, btw, should not exist anymore
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: hey
<kelemengabor1> re gotwig
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: so, is there something wrong in packaging?
<kelemengabor1> yes, the lens file
<kelemengabor1> I don't think this is why it does not work, but nevertheless :)
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: hm
<kelemengabor1> these things: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/04/04/%23ubuntu-translators.html#t18:40
<gotwig> ??
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: eh, so does your build work??
<kelemengabor1> no, it doesn't, this is another problem
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: which?
<gotwig> duno :X?
<kelemengabor1> the lens file
<kelemengabor1> you do not install the translated one, but the old one
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: so do you have a solution??
<gotwig> I have to take the one from build, rightt?
<kelemengabor1> I have no idea why the search itself does not work
<kelemengabor1> yes
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: maybe it has problems with communicating with the scopes... ? but I changed nothing there
<gotwig> kelemengabor1: so what do I have to change now, to be on the same level as you?
<kelemengabor1> um, I didn't changed anything, I'm just telling what to do :)
<kelemengabor1> but this install problem is in the debian/*install file
<kelemengabor1> cooking.lens /usr/share/unity/lenses/cooking
<kelemengabor1> this line
<gotwig> what with it
<kelemengabor1> and of course you should be fixing the .mo files installation while you are there :)
<gotwig> so  whats wrong in the install file
<kelemengabor1> build/share/unity/lenses/cooking/cooking.lens /usr/share/unity/lenses/cooking
<kelemengabor1> I think this should do it
<kelemengabor1> and similarly with mo files
<kelemengabor1> build/mo/* /usr/share/locale
<kelemengabor1> gotta go, bye all!
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> Please help me in translating my cooking lens & scopes in your native lanuage :-) https://translations.launchpad.net/lens-cooking/trunk
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-05
<gotwig> morning
<gotwig> kelemengabor: jo
<gotwi> hey
<gotwi> please help, how may I synchronize the translations for my project with my branch ??
<gotwi> so I get the mo files
<gotwi> oh, got it...
<m4n1sh> can anyone who takes care of french translation understand this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/activity-log-manager/+bug/967150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967150 in activity-log-manager (Ubuntu) "Can not add the space character in the title" [Undecided,New]
<kelemengabor> m4n1sh: assigned to the right project and team, thanks :)
<kelemengabor> m4n1sh: whenever you see something that says "x is translated wrongly to $language", assign it to the ubuntu-translations project
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-06
<TLE> hey guys
<TLE> it seems like dpm's statuspage is down
<TLE> is that also what you see
<TLE> http://91.189.93.77/stats/precise
<Claudinux> TLE, yes, it's the same for me
<gotwig> hey there
<gotwig> I have automatic translations set up in launchpad, but now I only get po files. But I need somehow mo files, how may I convert that ?
<gotwig> ok, the buidl scripts handle that automatical, great
<gotwig> "build"
<andrejz> hi kelemengabor do you happen to know how often the documentation page is rebuilt with updated translations?
<kelemengabor> andrejz: no... it's not me who operates it
<andrejz> ok, just checking, since dpm is not around (probably he knows)
<jono> can anyone help me with a few translations questions for my app?
<jono> AlanBell, do you have knowledge of setting up a project for translation in LP?
<AlanBell> not a clue jono
<jono> no worries, AlanBell
<jono> thanks!
<artnay> can you confirm bug 975420?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975420 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Select a picture, then go to Edit -> Tags... - these strings probably aren't set for translation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975420
<artnay> I might have messed my installation but please see if you can reproduce :-)
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> what was the url on launchpad to call the template for a package? http://foobar/packagename
<iceroot> found it
<iceroot> is there a way to get more context without downloading the source-package? https://translations.launchpad.net/lxkeymap/trunk/+pots/lxkeymap/de/27/+translate
<gotwig> iceroot: what you mean with more context?
<iceroot> the complete part for the "ad"
<iceroot> i even dont know what ad means (i only know add"
<iceroot> maybe its a complete sentence or something like that and the template was stripping something out
<dylan-m> I have a (likely completely trivial) translation mystery :)
<gotwig> iceroot: ad mean advertisement
<dylan-m> I noticed a spelling error in Empathy's en_CA translation: it suddenly says "Edit connection parametres." That's due to a recent change in the translation on Launchpad, so I went and reverted that. I looked through other translations by the same user, and this person seems to be contributing in lots of places.
<gotwig> iceroot: you know ?
<gotwig> iceroot: ad's for advetisements
<iceroot> gotwig: ah ok, yes i know it
<dylan-m> Poking through that person's contributions for Empathy, I see various redundant (but valid) translations. However, I noticed a few blatant spelling errors scattered amongst those, such as "Echo cancellllation" (https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/empathy/+pots/empathy/en_CA/+filter?person=mimico-tiffany). Those, too, are in Ubuntu Precise at the moment. Any guesses what's going on?
<gotwig> dylan-m: strange
 * gotwig is crying
<iceroot> as it seems, because i am part of the german-translators my translations in LP goes directly into trunk...
<dylan-m> Oh, my mistake. These weren't in Launchpad at all: they're upstream. Running over there, panicked, because GNOME 3.4 was released with this. Eeek!
<iceroot> gotwig: as it seems ad is a shortcut for a country
<iceroot> gotwig: i have looked deeper in the context
<gotwig> iceroot: lol
<gotwig> iceroot: ok
<iceroot> is there a suggest for downloaded po-files from launchpad to easily work with them? or do you recommend the prefered text-editor?
<gotwig> iceroot: there is a poeditor
<gotwig> iceroot: you can also use the web interface, why not
<iceroot> gotwig: offline work
<gotwig> iceroot: yes, there is a suggest, let me search for you...
<iceroot> also another question, what is the way to translate the package description which comes up with apt-cache search. is it also with LP or is a patch needed for the package?
<gotwig> iceroot: I dont know if you can translate that per translate.. Never saw that working, only with programm in the software centre
<gotwig> iceroot: http://www.poedit.net/
<gotwig> iceroot: ok, good night
<iceroot> gotwig: thank you for the infos
<gotwig> iceroot: I mean, I also have application set up for translate in launchpad
<gotwig> iceroot: if you know a way to do the package description translate, please contact me at eduardgotwig at gmail dot com :-)
<iceroot> gotwig: i will do some research and give you feedback on that topic
<gotwig> iceroot: appreciate it already. Thank you
<iceroot> and poedit is in the repos :) i will do some testing with it
<gotwig> iceroot: its the recommended tool by launchpad
<gotwig> night
<jono> hey folks
<jono> I have some .po files for my translation, but how can I read those .po files using Python to translate the strings?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-07
<andrejz> hi kelemengabor, do you know what is the status of nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu. From my limited testing it seems nightmonkey's database of strings is not up to date
<trijntje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/899895
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 899895 in nightmonkey "nightmonkey doesnt show results for oneiric or precise" [High,Fix released]
<andrejz> thx trijntje
<kelemengabor> andrejz: right, it is out of work unfortunately
<andrejz> what about the usage? are ddtp translations now used (because i know they weren't at some point)
<kelemengabor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/504821
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504821 in Launchpad itself "poimport (export)_uses a single long transaction, gets reaped" [Critical,Triaged]
<kelemengabor> this is the underlying bug
<kelemengabor> so the bzr export does not work, which would be used by nightmonkey
<andrejz> but this is only true for universe or all packages?
<kelemengabor> and I'm afraid that it is used for the actual translation files generation, but I have not checked
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> do you happen to know what is the status of gnoem documents translations ? https://translations.launchpad.net/teliute/gnome3.4
<andrejz> does this gnome docs get included in ubuntu?
<kelemengabor> this? certainly not. what is this teliute project?
<andrejz> i don't know
<kelemengabor> gnome-user-docs is packaged verbatim, as it comes from upstream
<andrejz> that's why i am asking. I was browsing through which project i should suggest to a new translator and found it by chance
<kelemengabor> and we know the story of ubuntu-docs, and there is nothing else I know of
<andrejz> ok thanks
<andrejz> kelemengabor seems like export is working
<andrejz> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-precise/revision/63
<andrejz> it seems like universe.po files are being exported regularly
<kelemengabor> andrejz: have you translated something in precise main since mid-march?
<kelemengabor> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-precise/changes/63?start_revid=63
<andrejz> no, not really
<andrejz> i am planning to start and am wondering if it makes any sense
<trijntje> kelemengabor: is the developer of nightmonkey aware that a problem in launchpad is causing bug 899895?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 899895 in nightmonkey "nightmonkey doesnt show results for oneiric or precise" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899895
<kelemengabor> hm, may be that is works again... some time ago it had not exported anything aside from a few po files per day when there was more changed
<kelemengabor> oh, yeah: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mvo/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-precise/revision/24 looks like it started to work at this revision :)
<andrejz> cool, now we just need to stop getting timeouts when using nightmonkey and we might be going somewhere :)
<kelemengabor> trijntje: no, I don't think so. but I'll ping him
<andrejz> note timeouts acutally occur on launchpad site
<trijntje> kelemengabor: thanks! I'd do it myself but I dont understand the problem ;)
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> when i translate directly in launchpad, no review is needed (member of translation group) when i upload a po-file a review is needed. is that a bug?
<iceroot> https://translations.launchpad.net/lxkeymap/trunk/+imports
<yurchor> iceroot: Just wait for some hours. It will be reviewed and imported automatically. ;)
<iceroot> ah, automated, ok :)
<iceroot> no the next question, not all items on lxkeymap are shown in the LP-template (e.g. the menu-headers) what is the correct way to report that? a LP bug? an upstream-bug?
<iceroot> or is there another method?
<yurchor> The menu headers can be from Gtk.
<iceroot> but its strange that "help" is not translated then, guess its a common item which should be handled y gtk then
<yurchor> If they were translated elsewhere (check LC_MESSAGES), then you have to report the bug.
<yurchor> Download the source and inspect it.
<iceroot> yurchor: the lxkeymap source?
<iceroot> or the gtk-source?
<yurchor> Surely lxkeymap source.
<iceroot> :) ok, i will have a look
<iceroot> #: ../data/ui/LxkeymapWindow.ui.h:8
<iceroot> msgid "_Help"
<iceroot> msgstr ""
<iceroot> hm, is _Help the menu-item?
<yurchor> Yes.
<iceroot> which is shwon as "Help"
<yurchor> _ is an accelerator.
<yurchor> or keyboard shortcut hint if you wish.
<iceroot> ah great, then everything is fine and its in the template. thank you for the info
<yurchor> np.
<iceroot> ok my translation if complete then. after it was imported into trunk/branche will it automaticly hit the current stable after some time? or the unstable (12.04? or "just 12.10?
<yurchor> This project series is sharing translations with lxkeymap in Ubuntu Precise.
<yurchor> So 12.04 only.
<iceroot> still when 12.04 is released and something is added? or then only 12.10?
<andrejz> yes, but if it's sharing temlate with precise, precise is sharing it with all future versions in ubuntu
<andrejz> so it will be used for 12.10 too due to message sharing
<iceroot> sorry for all the questions but https://translations.launchpad.net/hardinfo  can you give me a hint there?
<yurchor> iceroot: hardinfo is not designed for translation. Please report bug against it on the project bug tracker.
<yurchor> There is no translation markup in the code.
<iceroot> http://wiki.hardinfo.org/BugReports :) 404
<iceroot> i will search the bug-tracker and open the bug there, thanks for the info
<yurchor> iceroot: http://bugs.hardinfo.org/
<yurchor> Please register first. Only the registered users can report bugs
<iceroot> i will do so, i will open 2 LP bugs (urls in the menu wrong, translation not possile) and link them to the two upstream-bugs i will create
<iceroot> and the next one
<iceroot> https://translations.launchpad.net/lxinput
<iceroot> what does that mean? that the complete package is not managed with launchpad?
<iceroot> ah ok, apt-get source lxinput is telling me that it is managed with git and not LP
<iceroot> is the .desktop-file ALWAYS translated directly in the desktop-file? or is it normally done with a po-file too? all i cases i found are directly in the desktop-file. so a (debdiff) patch is needed?
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-installer/+bug/975814  hope this is the correct way, next step would e a debdiff
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975814 in ubuntuone-installer (Ubuntu) "tooltips for the ubuntuone menu-entry (ubuntuone-installer) are not translated" [Undecided,New]
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> kelemengabor: jo :-)
<kelemengabor> hi gotwig
<gotwig> kelemengabor: may I PM you?
<kelemengabor> is there something secret? :)
<gotwig> kelemengabor: oh yes
<gotwig> :D
<jono> hey all
<jono> would anyone be interested in helping with Ubuntu Accomplishments translations
<jono> more info at http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/04/07/translation-help-needed-how-to-translate-ubuntu-accomplishments/
#ubuntu-translators 2012-04-08
<jono> hey sagaci
<sagaci> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/trunk/+pots/ubuntu-community-accomplishments/en_AU/30/+translate
<sagaci> candidates and benevolent are mispelt
<sagaci> I'll fix it this afternoon
<iceroot> do someone has a hint how to find what package is contains a specific error-message? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/976415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 976415 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "gnome-disk-utility has a missing item in the translation-template. Error message is not translated" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> i guess searching all packages is the only way?
<trijntje> iceroot: grep -ri "error message" /usr/share/locale*
<iceroot> trijntje: thank you
<backtrackmobile> hi guys, happy easter
<backtrackmobile> is there a way to translate in a mo file, using gettext , a single line that isnt a function ?
<backtrackmobile> i mean "hello how are you" with "ciao come va?" from the po file? in the binary file, the "hello how are you"isnt a function
<backtrackmobile> help?
<backtrackmobile> :'(
<artnay> kelemengabor: I had an old version of ubuntu-docs and therefore those sentences "were missing"
<kelemengabor> artnay: so they aren't missing anymore? :)
<artnay> kelemengabor: not from dpm's site
<kelemengabor> good, because I can't find them in yelp neither
<artnay> kelemengabor: I've found quite a many errors from ubuntu-docs (and reported ofc), just wondering if the translators will have time in case the docs team fixes those.
<kelemengabor> good question...
<artnay> and actually I wonder if the translators actually _test_ the instructions they're translating *g*
<artnay> I mean, translating docs is the best time to catch most of the errors
<kelemengabor> in theory, the first langpack update (2 weeks after release) will be a full one, we can perhaps arrange with the docs team an upload for that, if we cannot finish in time
<kelemengabor> artnay: I always have a tomboy note open to collect obvious problems, that I forward to bugzilla after finishing the doc translation :)
<artnay> I always "ubuntu-bug" almost instantly, otherwise I'll forget
<artnay> kelemengabor: should those ubuntu-docs bugs be marked affecting ubuntu-translations as well?
<artnay> in case those strings/sentences will change
<kelemengabor> I don't think so. Once they are out, we translate them, but nothing else is needed from our part, so it wouldn't help much.
#ubuntu-translators 2013-04-05
<teolemon> hi
#ubuntu-translators 2015-04-01
<YungPete> Is there a meeting here today ?
<YungPete> dpm, ping
<dpm> hi YungPete
<dpm> I don't think there was a meeting scheduled, no
#ubuntu-translators 2015-04-04
<gtriderxc> Hi! Anyone here?
#ubuntu-translators 2016-04-04
<rvr> dpm: Hey. In the mailing list someone reports that translation statistics aren't being updated in your site, can you take a quick look?
<dpm> sure
<Gwaihir> dpm, saw the messages only today (was on holiday the whole week), translations are complete now (done them yesterday), were they still in time for the release?
<dpm> thanks Gwaihir! I hope you had a nice break
<dpm> rvr, ^^
<rvr> Cool, let me see
<rvr> Sorry, seems it's late for this release. But anyway, thanks for the help!
<Gwaihir> rvr, ah... pity... anyway, good for the next one
#ubuntu-translators 2020-03-31
<lotuspsychje> GunnarHj: im trying to add suggestions to https://translations.launchpad.net/xubuntu-docs/cosmic/+pots/user-docs/nl/+translate
<lotuspsychje> but im not seeing an edit field? https://imgur.com/a/9DH203Z
<GunnarHj> lotuspsychje: Cosmic is EOL. It looks like xubuntu-docs no longer uses LP for translations. You need to find out where translations of that package happens nowadays.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx GunnarHj
#ubuntu-translators 2020-04-03
<luna_> hey
#ubuntu-translators 2020-04-05
<luna_> sent some more suggestions for translations in the ubuntu-wallpaper-2004 package
